# Malleus Maleficarum



## Susdite

Hello, 

  I have a doubt. How do you, Spanish speaker, would translate _Malleus Maleficarum_? Why? Thanks.


----------



## el perrito chino

I think I've seen it translated as El martillo de las brujas.  Could it be?  You want to check google.  It should be fairly easy to find.


----------



## Spectre scolaire

el perrito chino said:


> I think I've seen it translated as El martillo de las brujas. Could it be?


 *Martillo de las brujas.* I can’t see any reason for having the definite article here. When referring to the book in Latin one would say «El _Malleus maleficarum_» – even referring to the translation into Spanish: «El _Martillo de las brujas_» - but the translation of the Latin title _Malleus maleficarum_ is _Martillo de las brujas_.

I hope native speakers would agree with me on this. 
 ​


----------



## Breogan

Spectre scolaire said:


> *Martillo de las brujas.* I can’t see any reason for having the definite article here. When referring to the book in Latin one would say «El _Malleus maleficarum_» – even referring to the translation into Spanish: «El _Martillo de las brujas_» - but the translation of the Latin title _Malleus maleficarum_ is _Martillo de las brujas_.
> 
> I hope native speakers would agree with me on this.
> ​



A difficult question. How many hammers of this kind are there? Just one or more than one?
On the other hand, why not then *martillo de brujas*?

Anyway I would say *el martillo de la brujas*, just because it sounds better to my ears. Even *el martillo de brujas* could make sense.

As I said a difficult question.


----------



## ads88

you cannot say "de la brujas" doesnt make sense, the article in singular and the noun in plural?
But, for me, El martillo de brujas would be also ok, but, it's weird, sounds like something's missing.
For me, althought your second translation is ok, the best one for me is "El martillo de las brujas".
I hope I helped you!


----------



## Breogan

Breogan said:


> A difficult question. How many hammers of this kind are there? Just one or more than one?
> On the other hand, why not then *martillo de brujas*?
> 
> Anyway I would say *el martillo de las brujas*, just because it sounds better to my ears. Even *el martillo de brujas* could make sense.
> 
> As I said a difficult question.



Yes, thank you, it was a typo.


----------



## el perrito chino

Bien, ricemos el rizo.

1.  ¿Garaje de los coches o EL garaje de los coches?

2.  ¿Sombrero de las brujas o EL sombrero de las brujas?

3.  ¿Enemigo de las brujas o EL enemigo de las brujas?

Me parece que en los ejemplos 1 y 2 el artículo es obligatorio.   En cambio, en el ejemplo 3, menos. 

Pero no sabría decir por qué. Tendría que consultarlo con un linguista.  ¿Alguien sabe el por qué?


----------

